# Kings of Pain: Philippe Brunel, Cycling photography book



## Ryder_Ride (Oct 10, 2021)

Hey everyone,
Recently stumbled upon this book and was wondering if anyone out there had been hunting for a copy themselves as they seem to be hard to come by.
If anyone is interested let me know.
Thanks for your time,


----------



## Ryder_Ride (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## roseharissa (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey,
I would love to get hands on this book - please let me know if you wish to sell,
cheers!


----------

